

Ask HN: Online Shopping Carts? Is Satchmo any good? - weaksauce

I am looking at setting up a shopping cart solution for my day job and I came across Satchmo ( http://www.satchmoproject.com )<p>Has anyone here used this with any success? Built from Django it looks like a pretty robust, well engineered, and modifiable system. Though, I would like to hear from some of the people in the field that have used it on a production server.<p>I used Magento in the past and found it to be a pain to modify the templates and it broke things into so many files that the sites built with it are pretty slow out of the box.
======
MOdMac
Im in a similar situation, testing a move from magento to satchmo. Still in
early testing but it does seem like a really solid cart which is much faster.

The thing that really helps satchmo is the django base and the huge number of
reusable apps available.

In magento if you need forum or cms you need to add bridges to other packages
all with their own auth and coding style. With satchmo you can plug in one of
the django forum apps apps let it share user registration with the rest of the
site.

The way that django has embraced reusable apps is the killer feature of the
framework for me.

~~~
weaksauce
I really love the Django style architecture and want to use it but I thought I
would see if some of the smart hackers here knew of a showstopper in the
satchmo cart other than the name.

